# Why doesn't nintendo have an official presence in India?



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 18, 2013)

Why?Do the Japs in Nintendo think that India is a poor country where people can't afford games!?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Apr 18, 2013)

They used to but left IIRC. My dad had a Donkey Kong Game & Watch system as a kid.


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 18, 2013)

Because they were never very successful here and as this forum has shown people aren't interested in Nintendo franchises here.  They depend on stronger foreign currencies and a weaker yen to stay profitable and the rupee has shown exactly how strong it is. They still had a registration under the name Nintendo Company of Japan LTD. last time I checked. The massive number of fakes NESs/SNESs and the mind boggling number of multicarts probably played a role too.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 18, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Why?Do the Japs in Nintendo think that India is a poor country where people can't afford games!?



No they think that people here don't play much games at all. Specially family games.


----------



## vickybat (Apr 19, 2013)

Actually wii had a very good presence in india. It just takes time for nintendo consoles to officially launch here. Wii u will also make its way here.
3ds is actually available here for quite some time now.

Nintendo Gaming Consoles - Buy Nintendo Gaming Consoles Online at Best Prices in India - Gaming | Flipkart.com

But the platform is getting eclipsed by sony and microsoft in almost every department.


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 19, 2013)

vickybat said:


> Actually wii had a very good presence in india. It just takes time for nintendo consoles to officially launch here. Wii u will also make its way here.
> 3ds is actually available here for quite some time now.
> 
> Nintendo Gaming Consoles - Buy Nintendo Gaming Consoles Online at Best Prices in India - Gaming | Flipkart.com
> ...



Uhh, they are heavily marked up unofficial imports(Usually from HK, Singapore and South Korea) and the OP stated "official presence". 

Of course it is getting eclipsed. Most of the titles don't make it here and you have to pay much more than their M$ony equivalent. The only titles that make it here are all members of the mn+ club, so the various titles which attract various niches to Nintendo are all not present and it makes the console very unappealing here.


----------



## vickybat (Apr 19, 2013)

dead5 said:


> *Uhh, they are heavily marked up unofficial imports(Usually from HK, Singapore and South Korea) and the OP stated "official presence"*.
> 
> Of course it is getting eclipsed. Most of the titles don't make it here and you have to pay much more than their M$ony equivalent. The only titles that make it here are all members of the mn+ club, so the various titles which attract various niches to Nintendo are all not present and it makes the console very unappealing here.



If they are unofficial imports, then how come they are getting a 1 year *nintendo india warranty*?


----------



## snap (Apr 19, 2013)

i did not know these were unofficial imports, i thought nintendo supplied them.


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 19, 2013)

vickybat said:


> If they are unofficial imports, then how come they are getting a 1 year *nintendo india warranty*?



Well, lets see...

The Wiimotes/Nunchucks i'd ordered from Flipkart said 'For sale and use in korea only', the 3DSs bought here have no option for 'India' as a country, The Nintendo website has no region for India, there is no marketing and promotion for Nintendo products in india, there are no Nintendo service centers in India, the price tags for the products say something like "Imported & marketed by (insert company name)", the Wii games i've bought here have clearly been repackaged from their originals(Club Nintendo codes, Nintendo Power/ONM sub offers etc. removed), the consoles and games are from NTSC regions while India is a PAL region etc.

And exactly where does it say that you are getting a 1 year Nintendo India warranty on the web page?


----------



## vickybat (Apr 19, 2013)

dead5 said:


> *And exactly where does it say that you are getting a 1 year Nintendo India warranty on the web page?*



Nintendo 3DS (Aqua Blue) - Nintendo: Flipkart.com

This....

Actually wii and the 3ds XL has 6 months warranty as mentioned in flipkart. Are they official in india now?


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 19, 2013)

vickybat said:


> Nintendo 3DS (Aqua Blue) - Nintendo: Flipkart.com
> 
> This....
> 
> Actually wii and the 3ds XL has 6 months warranty as mentioned in flipkart. Are they official in india now?



Nope. All my points other still stand. The fact remains that they have no center of operations in India and that their products don't even mention this country in region selection and that their online services state that it is not available here. 

Flipkart could be providing warranty themselves for all we know. 

Nintendo corporations international information.

*www.nintendo.com/corp/international.jsp

Now point out where exactly have they listed India. 

Also, get those dirty referral links out of here.


----------



## vickybat (Apr 19, 2013)

dead5 said:


> Nope. All my points other still stand. The fact remains that they have no center of operations in India and that their products don't even mention this country in region selection and that their online services state that it is not available here.
> 
> Flipkart could be providing warranty themselves for all we know.
> 
> ...



Whether nintendo or flipkart, at least someone is providing warranty. Be content with that.
I don't need to point out anything.

Post sensibly from now and keep your attitude and temperament in check.
I'm referring to the bold part.


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 19, 2013)

vickybat said:


> Whether nintendo or flipkart, at least someone is providing warranty. Be content with that.
> I don't need to point out anything.
> 
> Post sensibly from now and keep your attitude and temperament in check.
> I'm referring to the bold part.



Well, you asked and I replied. Now why are you asking me to be content with that?(I don't buy my hardware/games from within this country anymore anyway).  Your posts implied that Nintendo had an official presence over here, and I provided evidence that they don't and asked you to point out from Nintendo's corporate information, where they stated that they have official presence over here.

If you want to continue this discussion( esp. about why I consider referral links dirty) create another post in Chit-Chat/Fight Club because i don't want to derail this thread.


----------



## vickybat (Apr 19, 2013)

dead5 said:


> Well, you asked and I replied. Now why are you asking me to be content with that?(I don't buy my hardware/games from within this country anymore anyway).  Your posts implied that Nintendo had an official presence over here, and I provided evidence that they don't and asked you to point out from Nintendo's corporate information, where they stated that they have official presence over here.
> 
> If you want to continue this discussion( esp. about why I consider referral links dirty) create another post in Chit-Chat/Fight Club because i don't want to derail this thread.



Listen pal you are new to this forum. Go by the rules and try to be humble.
If someone is wrong, you correct them or humbly put your points even if it leads into an argument.

Justify yourself in a sane manner.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 19, 2013)

vickybat said:


> Nintendo 3DS (Aqua Blue) - Nintendo: Flipkart.com
> 
> This....
> 
> *Actually wii and the 3ds XL has 6 months warranty as mentioned in flipkart. Are they official in india now?*



What FK offers is called "Distributor/seller" warranty,it has nothing to do with Official Nintendo warranty,What FK does, is,assuming you have encountered some problem with your console they send your console to a third-party company,to get it *repaired*(not replaced for a fresh or refurbed piece,)OFC,nothing  is ever repaired,since they will not have original spare parts with them.
So in the end,you don't get a replacement,nor do you get a fixed console,while FK owners laugh thier way to the bank


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 19, 2013)

vickybat said:


> Listen pal you are new to this forum. Go by the rules and try to be humble.
> If someone is wrong, you correct them or humbly put your points even if it leads into an argument.
> 
> Justify yourself in a sane manner.



Well, do explain how I am violating the forum rules. 

I did point out that you were wrong. I asked for a separate thread in Chit-Chat/Fight Club because the argument threatened to derail the thread and it is considered common netiquette to move to the off topic forum in such cases.

And how are my justifications not sane?

P.S. Create a new thread in off topic forum with your reply and just link it here. Don't further derail this thread.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 19, 2013)

This Thread was a mistake in the first place.


----------



## vickybat (Apr 19, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> What FK offers is called "Distributor/seller" warranty,it has nothing to do with Official Nintendo warranty,What FK does, is,assuming you have encountered some problem with your console they send your console to a third-party company,to get it *repaired*(not replaced for a fresh or refurbed piece,)OFC,nothing  is ever repaired,since they will not have original spare parts with them.
> So in the end,you don't get a replacement,nor do you get a fixed console,while FK owners laugh thier way to the bank



Thanks for the info mate. I was a bit confused about this. Clarified now. 
Guess we have to boycott nintendo now. 



gameranand said:


> This Thread was a mistake in the first place.



Seconded.


----------



## Cilus (Apr 19, 2013)

Stop creating Threads regarding consoles in the wrong section in the 1st place. You guys have been warned once already and don't repeat the same mistake multiple times. Closing this thread. 



> Also, get those dirty referral links out of here.


Dead5, Even after trying hard, I can't remember anything about you or your company owning the forum. So stop behaving like you own the forum.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Apr 19, 2013)

Dead5 is only taking offense to the fact that the bat is using a redirecting service to post his links, when he could have posted a direct one. For all you know, the link could be malicious (not saying that it already is, so don't get the wrong idea).


----------



## gameranand (Apr 19, 2013)

Oh please stop this nonsense. If you really want it then take it in fight club or console section where this thread belongs.


----------



## Flash (Apr 19, 2013)

Dead5 is trying really hard to create awareness on the "Nintendo" consoles in this forum. 
But, most of them ends badly, as the threads are shifting to either "Nintendo Vs Other consoles" or "Consoles Vs PC"/

No offense, Dead5 - as i see MOST of your posts are towards CONSOLE gaming only.


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 19, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Stop creating Threads regarding consoles in the wrong section in the 1st place. You guys have been warned once already and don't repeat the same mistake multiple times. Closing this thread.
> 
> 
> Dead5, Even after trying hard, I can't remember anything about you or your company owning the forum. So stop behaving like you own the forum.



I took offence to the referral link because it is considered improper netiquette to use them in discussion forums. I'll accept that it sounded ruder than I intended though.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 19, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Dead5 is trying really hard to create awareness on the "Nintendo" consoles in this forum.
> But, most of them ends badly, as the threads are shifting to either "Nintendo Vs Other consoles" or "Consoles Vs PC"/
> 
> No offense, Dead5 - *as i see MOST of your posts are towards CONSOLE gaming only.*



because there is enough "My PC is superior to your console,peasant! " shiz, goin around this forum.


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 19, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Dead5 is trying really hard to create awareness on the "Nintendo" consoles in this forum.
> But, most of them ends badly, as the threads are shifting to either "Nintendo Vs Other consoles" or "Consoles Vs PC"/
> 
> No offense, Dead5 - as i see MOST of your posts are towards CONSOLE gaming only.



Well, after it became clear to me that even though the subtitles mentions consoles it is for PC and multiplats only, i started posting my threads console exclusive to the console section. I think the only threads which turned into the Nintendo vs. Other Consoles were the fight club one(which was framed like that) and "Are Nintendo Consoles Hardcore". I don't post on PC much because the PC games I play don't appear to have much of an audience here and the best of my favourite genre usually end up console exclusive.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 20, 2013)

dead5 said:


> Well, after it became clear to me that even though the subtitles mentions consoles it is for PC and multiplats only, i started posting my threads console exclusive to the console section. I think the only threads which turned into the Nintendo vs. Other Consoles were the fight club one(which was framed like that) and "Are Nintendo Consoles Hardcore". I don't post on PC much because the PC games I play don't appear to have much of an audience here and the best of my favourite genre usually end up console exclusive.



Yeah well here most are PC exclusive gamers except one or two.


----------



## HeartGold (May 2, 2013)

Its definitely not true that nintendo will not sell in India, since the heavily marked up unofficially imported Wii consoles do manage to sell and the GameBoy was pretty popular along with all the fakes people bought at all those prices. I'm sure today people will be ready to shell out the money to buy the original games as long as they bring it here and market it well. See how popular the Playstation series is becoming.


----------

